# Swapmeet on Saturday



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Who is going to the GCAS swapmeet on Saturday ?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think Jim and I are going to carpool to the swap meet. If there are any others in the Dayton area interested in going, let us know.

The Swap Meet is Saturday, February 11th from 10:30 am - 3:00 pm at the Oasis Conference Center in Loveland, OH. Here's a Link to the Swap Meet Forum on GCAS: http://www.gcas.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=48&sid=39e599cb0474d2d7d9d118958b4c3dfb

Jack, I will finally bring your Rubbermaid container back!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I was planning on going, i need some more fish, but working on the MINI, making it faster


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Interesting...I might make an appearance if I can drag my butt out of bed early enough.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll be there. I'm picking up some Ctenopoma fasciolatum.

-Russ


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Shelly and I will be there.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Is this the right place? http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...ll=39.234979,-84.245181&spn=0.021108,0.053902


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Should SWOAPE buy a table to sell plants and whatnot for the benefit of the club ?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I think that would be a great idea if you think we can get enough to pay for the table.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

The table is $25. If we sell stuff like used equipment along with the plants I don't think we would have too much trouble making the $25 back and more.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Then i dont see any reason why not to. Easy for me to say as i wont be able to go, but i wish i could.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a few things I could bring along, some liquid ferts, food that I'm not using, and maybe some other goodies if they get here by Friday. Not sure if I will have many plants, but I do have a decent sized Crypt I would be willing to bag up to help the cause. 

I would think between everyone we should be able to make enough to get our $25 back for the table. Are you volunteering to handle getting the table Jack?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll bring my Vals...hopefully they'll stay in good shape until then.

And...

Does anybody want to venture to the Stone Center with me around 1pm? It's reasonably close and might be an excellent place to find stone for aquascaping!

Directions fromt the conferenc center - http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=4...&ll=39.215763,-84.325218&spn=0.168907,0.31929


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I can get the table but I would like to make sure we have enough interest. We have to have enough people donate items to make it worth it. We also have to have people available to man the table until all or most items are sold. Tonight is the last night we can get a table so everybody interested chime in. If you can't make the meeting you can drop off items at Matt's or my house Friday night.
What do you think, do we have enough interest or not. I will wait until 9 PM tonight to decide.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, it was a good idea.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm still going to bring my Vals. I'll give them to Jim for sale or whatever but Wayne had some interest in some as well.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yah. I will still take the vals. I can split them with Wayne. I wish I would have been around more this week. That would have been a good idea for the table and I would have been happy to sit there and sell stuff. Been a crazy week.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It was a good idea but I was unable to get on here before 9 last night. I would've helped to man the table also but not sure what kind of goods I would have had to offer. The Soilmaster is all but gone now and most of my excess plants were given away just before Chloe was born. 

Maybe next year we can plan a bit better and have some plants and dry good available for a swap meet.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Is this the right place? http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...ll=39.234979,-84.245181&spn=0.021108,0.053902


I've never driven around this part of town so this is all I have to go off of. I checked out the GCAS website and they now have directions. Looks easy enough....

And I agree that next year we should have a SWOAPE table. I should have some grow-out tanks up and running by then with all the standard fare of stem plants, some smaller moss tanks, and one for ferns. Everybody will be able to save things over the next year to bring to the table as well.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not familiar enough with the directions to give you much help. I got to the fall auction with MapQuest directions though I did go right past it. 
Hopefully one of the Cinci guys can help out a bit more. I do know it is really close to Rob's house


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

It's really not close to Rob's house (by my definition of "close"). If you're coming down I-75, take 275 east, past the I-71 interchange. Here are the directions from the GCAS web site:

LOCATION:
The Oasis Conference Center
902 Loveland-Miamiville Road
513-583-8383
Loveland, Ohio

Take I-275 to Wards Corner Road, Exit # 54. Head East. Get into the right hand lane. (You will see Aquarian Pools & Spas.) Immediately turn right on Loveland-Miamiville Road. Go three stop signs. At the third stop sign turn left. (Loveland-Miamiville takes a hard left turn at Epiphany Church). The entrance to the Oasis is the second drive on the left.


----------

